# Help finding info/history on antique locket



## jkath (Sep 24, 2008)

I know this is far fetched, but I thought I'd ask anyway...
Anyone out there have an idea as to where I can find information on a piece of jewelry from my Great great grandmother? Members of my family are trying to remember the history, or any significance of it, but aren't having much luck, as the woman it belonged to originally died of old age in the 1940s. Anyhow, if anyone knows of a site that is familiar with antique gold lockets and such, can you pass the info on? Thanks!


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

Try taking it to your local university or museum, they may be able to point you in the right direction. Do you have a picture of it?  I'd love to see!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 24, 2008)

If there isn't an appraiser near you, perhaps you can photograph the locket and email the photo to an appraiser.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 24, 2008)

I also would like to see a photo. Is it gold or silver dos it have any stamps or symbols on it to perhaps identify it's maker? They would usually be quite small.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

I did a search for *online jewelry appraisal* and it brought up a lot of sites.  Many of them looked worthwhile.

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's her photo. Years ago, my Grandma said she thought it looked like it should be Joan of Arc, since it's a woman with a helmet. But who knows?


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

That is beautiful jkath!  Thank you for sharing.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

Is there any inscription or markings anywhere?

It looks similar to a Victorian French medallion seen...

http://images.mls.ca/listings/reb37/highres/0/8607200_4.jpg


----------



## jkath (Sep 24, 2008)

ummmm...that's a lovely knotty pine kitchen you posted a link for...............


as for the markings, I looked through a loupe and found a hand inscribed " 3   5 "  on the inside of both pieces. You can't see it without major magnification, though.


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL!! woops.. one second

Big golden late victorian french medallion/locket signed rivet (ca.1880)


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe she's a rendetion of the Goddess, Athena.


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

You may be right, the photo's of other lockets/pendants are similar in the jut of her chin, the flow of her helmet at the back (is that horse hair or something? who knows), and the shape of the bottom back of the helmet..


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

They say that Nike got their swoosh from Athena's high helmet piece in the front.


----------



## jkath (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, Saphellae, I think you found her brother from that first link's photo! I haven't found anything so similar yet. 

Stacy - could be Athena. She's a warrior kinda gal, isn't she?

You guys are great!

I am learning so much!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

I also thought of Helen of Troy, but I'm not sure if she wore a helmet.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

tell me if this doesn't match..
seems you have a greek goddess  on your hands. a beautiful piece!


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd totally love to go to school for this. lol

My only question is that if it matches up with a greek goddess, why does the helmet have a french looking visor?

It can't be Helen of Troy, she wasn't a fighter.

Anyways I think it is Athena.


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2008)

Saphellae, I think you're right on. Thats what I was going to suggest too. I think it is definitely greek. I'm not sure the locket itself would be greek but certainly the lady on it is greek styling. Jkath, maybe a quick research into whether or not Goddesses were a popular locket item in that era?


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> ...It can't be Helen of Troy, she wasn't a fighter...


I didn't think so.  For some reason the name just came up.  

The nose definitely looks like early Roman or Greek art, so Athena sounds right.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

Alix, I think they were. One of the ones I found that was very close to Jkaths picture is from the 1880's, which is probably around the time his great great grandmother got hers.


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2008)

Or maybe Diana? (Artemis?)


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

It could be Artemis, but I don't think it is.  She is portrayed as having short hair in century statues, though a helmet that allows you to look up would appeal to an archer.  I will have to ask Nick about this one! He would know.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, jkath.  Contact my friend Bernard here.  He's a certified gemologist, among other things and is a wizard when it comes to evaluating/identifying/appraising jewelery, etc. He won't give you any bull poopie either.  If he doesn't know what it is, he'll tell you and/or point you in the direction of someone who will help you.  He's been in the jewelry business for over 25 years and has built a great business.

He's also a DC member and an all-around good guy.  I'll call him and tell him to be on the lookout for your query.  I'll bet he'll be able to identify your beautiful piece of jewelry.


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

That's so sweet Katie!  Jkath, you better let us know as soon as you do! Barb and I have been hunting forever! :p


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out how to print a 3-D gold copy off of the site! 

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 24, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I didn't think so. For some reason the name just came up.
> 
> The nose definitely looks like early Roman or Greek art, so Athena sounds right.
> 
> Barbara


 
 I also am thinking greek or roman definitely not even early american. I'm leaning towards greek it will be fun to find out. 
Maybe the Antiques Road Show has a web site you can post photo


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2008)

Very pretty and intricate.

And yes, Helen brought down Troy, she didn't help defend it.
C'mon, we've all seen the movie haven't we?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2008)

This may be of interest, too.

"Art Nouveau styles became popular during the last decade of the 19th century. Asymmetrical lines and elaborate ornamentation were key Art Nouveau elements, and designs often depicted flowers and plants, the female form, and flowing hair. Learn more about Art Nouveau jewelry here."

From: Art Nouveau Jewelry - Facts About Jewelry from the Art Nouveau Period

It looked art nouveau when I saw it and this was the first link I clicked on.

Oh,and that would put it in the right time frame.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 24, 2008)

*Guess What This Is A Photo Of......*








[/quote]


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

Minerva is the Roman equivalent of Athena:



Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 24, 2008)

I am less inclined to think it as Roman though.  The flowing hair is goddess like and makes her look noble and on a quest at the same time, and the helm is not roman. The helm more resembles a parade helmet from forever ago because of the high forehead piece jutting out. I think that the back part of the helmet is lost in her sea of hair.

OK, yeah, I just finished reading a historical novel, so what?


----------



## josh_swinehart (Sep 24, 2008)

May we see a picture of the inside open? I am a jeweler, though I do not specialize in vintage, I do have several books at home. I will take a look and see if I can find anything for you. There are no markings or hallmarks beyond "3 5", and those are hand written? Like a said a pic of the inside might help on narrowing down the era, as would any hallmarks whatsoever.

-Josh hart


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

I think it looks more Greek too.  I was just noticing that although the helmet was different, she also had long flowing hair (just going down her back).

I had almost forgotten than you are a jeweler Josh.  Good to see you chiming in here.  

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks all!! Sorry I haven't commented - I'm up to here with the economy, so I'm presently looking for some type of job. (did I mention I haven't worked in 16 years?) sheesh!
Anyway, here's the inside:
the bezels are missing, and I'm not sure how long they've been gone.
Checking with the loupe again, the numbers 35 are 2mm on the blank side, and 2.5mm on the patterned side (they're upside-down on this side). They're on the left side (9:00) of the photograph on both pieces. 
There is a raised mark at the top that looks like either a capital " O " or a zero on the blank side, but I don't know if that's an alphebetical mark, or ?


----------



## jkath (Sep 26, 2008)

Katie, thank you so much for the referral of your friend! I've just emailed him and hopefully he'll know something about it. 
I so appreciate that!!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

With your organizational and craft skills, and your adorable personality, you will find a job in no time!  As always, you are in our prayers!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2008)

Great, jkath.  Let us all know what Bernard says.


----------



## jkath (Sep 26, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> With your organizational and craft skills, and your adorable personality, you will find a job in no time!  As always, you are in our prayers!
> 
> Barbara


Thanks so much, Barb! 
BTW, are you hiring?

(PS - tried to give you karma, but it won't let me!)


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2008)

jkath said:


> Thanks all!! Sorry I haven't commented - I'm up to here with the economy, so I'm presently looking for some type of job. (did I mention I haven't worked in 16 years?)



Cinderella
Sleeping Beauty

Pick any beautiful princess - you are her!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Cinderella
> Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Pick any beautiful princess - you are her!


Hey!  How close are you to Disneyland?!  You would be a perfect Disney princess! 

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Sep 28, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Hey!  How close are you to Disneyland?!  You would be a perfect Disney princess!
> 
> Barbara



Last time I checked, Cinderella wasn't in her forties........!
However, I do a pretty good "princess voice" that drives my boy crazy. (sounds like the princess from 'enchanted', big doe eyes and all)
I tell him if he ever gets out of line, I'll use it when his friends are over


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

jkath said:


> Last time I checked, Cinderella wasn't in her forties........!
> However, I do a pretty good "princess voice" that drives my boy crazy. (sounds like the princess from 'enchanted', big doe eyes and all)
> I tell him if he ever gets out of line, I'll use it when his friends are over


 
You don't look in you 40's and when little girls see a princess, whatever your age is, they don't care, all they see is princess!!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 28, 2008)

jkath said:


> Last time I checked, Cinderella wasn't in her forties........!
> However, I do a pretty good "princess voice" that drives my boy crazy. (sounds like the princess from 'enchanted', big doe eyes and all)
> I tell him if he ever gets out of line, I'll use it when his friends are over


You can be the Cinderella for the dads that are drug along!   

Hey, you're gorgeous inside and out, and you don't look a day over young!

Barbara


----------

